# another chevy frame crack/rot



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

has any one had this happen or have an idea for the best fix. truck is a '98 chevy k2500. this is the driver and passenger side of the front crossmember. i know other areas of the chevy frame is common to have these problems but this is a spot i haven't seen much discussion about.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a spot under my driver side, right on the frame. Been getting worse with the snow we're getting. Any ideas on how to fix this out?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

BOSS LAWN;1457636 said:


> I have a spot under my driver side, right on the frame. Been getting worse with the snow we're getting. Any ideas on how to fix this out?


What snow have you been getting We've had what 5 plowable this year??


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I just went through this with a plow truck my mother owns, 97 K2500. She ended up selling it off cheap to a guy who said he could fix it. It was in worse condition than the one you posted.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1457672 said:


> What snow have you been getting We've had what 5 plowable this year??


Good point, I meant to say with all the salt the county has been wasting away. Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

That's one reason why I'd never plow with chevy weak frames...!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks like an odd spot to crack. Can you tell if it was welded properly (penetrated)from the factory?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

It's not a crack it's rusted


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1458124 said:


> It's not a crack it's rusted


Exactly.... Or at least they're cracks that began due to rust.

I've had two of them repaired over the years. I had a '94 K3500 rust and crack like that a few years back. I had a good welding shop fit some nice plates which went a ways back on the frame rails, and covered right over the holes/cracks. They welded them right to the plow frame, and to the truck frame as well. We used that truck for 3-4 years after the repair.

Just this past fall, we found the same condition on the oldest truck in my fleet, '98 GMC K3500. I had a guy repair it the same way as my '94 was done. Been running it all season without issue. Due to other issues, It will be the last year for that truck anyway.

Should be able to have it repaired, and get a couple more years out of it. The two trucks that I had repaired only had a couple more years left in them once they got to that point anyway.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

the factory weld has rotted out. In november when i put the mount on for the first time was when i noticed it. the rot was only an inch in from the front and was just the weld nothing else. with all the salt and no snow has made it 100 times worse. the plow hasnt been on much this year. the crossmember is still solid just the weld and up has rotted. im thinking c channel on the inside and plate the out side. what do you guys think?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not an expert isen't this where the gusset plates come into play?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Turf Commando;1458054 said:


> That's one reason why I'd never plow with chevy weak frames...!


That sure is helpful! Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

cubicinches;1458138 said:


> Exactly.... Or at least they're cracks that began due to rust.


You honestly believe this? Thats a thick spot to weaken let alone rust..


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Turf Commando;1461360 said:


> You honestly believe this? Thats a thick spot to weaken let alone rust..


I'm positive. I've had two of them do it. Look at the pics. It's rust, or it began as rust. Period.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;1460753 said:


> That sure is helpful! Thumbs Up


Best part is I don't charge....


----------

